# 12-year-old Andreas Varady, jazz guitarist



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well worth a quick look:


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds Good!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

K. Its official. I quit.

That kid blows me outta the water SO bad.

Thing is, he wasn't even trying.


----------

